# Best way to get my daily driver insured???



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Hi guys.

I've been driving the Skyline for almost half a year now, and have only started to now realise that, there comes some time when it's not very good as a daily car :chuckle: 

I still have my old trustworthy 316i but I'm struggling trying to get it insured at the same time as the Skyline. My main and only policy is with A-Plan, but I need to get the 316i insured too. This seems to be a bit of a problem, as I'm relatively young at only 23.

What's the cheapest and legitimate way of insuring both cars?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

family fleet or something?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I have minifleet with norwich. up 15cars but not commercials im affraid


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

GTR RGT said:


> I have minifleet with norwich. up 15cars but not commercials im affraid


just a quick question gtr rgt, i heard you are young and drive a skyline, whats your age and premium if you dont mind me asking thanks.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> I have minifleet with norwich. up 15cars but not commercials im affraid


I would be interested in your type of policy, are you the only driver or is it a group insurance??


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Cheers for the info guys.

I'm guessing I would have to wait till my insurance is up on my Skyline and have it all under one of these schemes right?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

How old is the 316i? Might be worth putting it on a classic policy


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

I looked into this a few years ago and the companies that would offer a 'household' or 'fleet' policy were too expensive on the GTR alone, so I ended up just getting two seperate policies. I had full no-claims on the GTR and they gave me an 'equivalent' discount on the 2nd car - the two policies worked out cheaper than one catch-all.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

The 316i's a K reg, so 1993, so quite old.It's been good to me for so long now, and its so easy to work on such a small engine.

I'll try and ring A-Plan up and see what they think of a seperate policy. How old does it have to be for it to be classed as a classic?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

pupsi said:


> I would be interested in your type of policy, are you the only driver or is it a group insurance??





CSB said:


> just a quick question gtr rgt, i heard you are young and drive a skyline, whats your age and premium if you dont mind me asking thanks.


Seems Im famous. I was 19 when I insured my 34, now 20. 

Pupsi, Im allowed up to 15 cars and anyone in my registered business can drive them aswell. Ive only just started this, before I had separte policys.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Is the 'fleet' type policy attached to your business? If so do the car's under the policy have to be owned by the business?

Should have I bought the GTR under the company?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes the policy is attached to the business allowing only people that work for me to be insured on the cars Ive attatched. 
But I could say you are working for me if you know what I mean.
No the cars dont have to be owned by me for example:

Its essentially the same as people having company cars. It allows bosses to insure his employee's with his cars but I can also insure there own cars. 

All I need to insure is your GTR is your number plate and name and the fact that you work for me. 

Took me a while to get my head around that. Better to ring norwhich and ask them directly.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Just spoke to A-Plan, who arrived at £739 to insure the 316i under a different policy. I was told this was because they couldn't mirror my 2 year NCB. 

It seem's like GTR_RGT's policy sounds like the way forward?

But is there nothing I can do without having to take a completely new 'umbrella' policy?


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

How old are you, Vips? 

I'm 24 and had my Skyline insured with Adrian Flux, but my daily driver (rover 400 turbo diesel) insured with Elephant. Adrian Flux were £500 cheaper than any other quote but wouldn't insure my Rover on a joint policy so I had to go elsewhere. 

I used Cheap UK Car insurance and home insurance quotes comparison from Confused.com. to get the Rover quote which worked out to about £500.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

I'm 23, with 2 yeas NCB.

I'll try out confused.com and see if I can get a cheaper policy.

Is there anybody out there which can mirror my NCB from my A-plan policy?

I hope I can do this, at least then I can go to town on the Skyline!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

confused.com is crap. Use Cheap loans | mortgages | credit cards | home & car insurance - moneysupermarket.com much better.

Trust me, Im the insurnace pro


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Quick update on this guys.

I've tried the two insurance comparing sites, and the cheapest I found was around £700 TPFT. Still searching but not found many reasonable quotes


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Insurance companies are very competetive so their prices go up and down weekly. One week they may insure you the next they won't!


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Anyone have any epxerience with A-Plan's business insurance?


----------

